# Some advice please!



## Habs (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Guys!
Before ask my question I think it would be best if I give some details on what my system is like so far . Thanks to the advice from the great members here I went with an Onkyo TX-NR709 and a pair of SBS and I have had them for a few weeks now and I absolutely love them. I am currently using the SBS as the front L/R speakers but my plan was always to move them to the surrounds once I am able to buy a a good front R/L and centre channel. Today as I was reading the flyers I came across a good deal (well I thought it was a good deal....you should know that I am a newb at this stuff, though:huh. Before I committed myself to buying it, I wanted to seek advice from the boards first:bigsmile:
The speakers I am talking about are Klipsch F-10 and Klipsch C-10 and the sale is happening at best buy. I know, that its not advised to buy speakers at best buy but keep in mind that I'm from Canada and I don't have the luxury of ordering online like most of you here from other sites:crying:.

Here is the link to the F-10's for specs: http://www.klipsch.com/f-10-floorstanding-speaker
At best buy, they have a pair for 300$ (300$ off) I tried looking for the speakers on Newegg but I couldn't find them but on amazon they have them for 300$ *each*http://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-Synergy-F-10-6-5-Inch-Floor-Standing/dp/B003XRD9U0

Here is a link to the C-10'shttp://www.klipsch.com/c-10-center-speaker
Best buy has them for 130$ (140$ off) amazon has them for 180$ http://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-Synergy-C-10-Premium-Center-Channel/dp/B003XRD9UU/ref=pd_bxgy_e_img_y

So price-wise they seem like a good deal (?), but are they "good" speakers? will they sound good with sbs-o2 as the surround? will the 709 handle them alright?
Any input would be greatly appreciated, and if its of any use the sale is starting tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

With 93.5 dB sensitivity, 8 Ohms rating, and 100W RMS power handling they match up very nice with the Onkyo 709. MultEQ XT can help them blend with the SBS for surrounds.


----------



## Habs (Jan 5, 2013)

fokakis1 said:


> With 93.5 dB sensitivity, 8 Ohms rating, and 100W RMS power handling they match up very nice with the Onkyo 709. MultEQ XT can help them blend with the SBS for surrounds.


Awesome thanks, for the input! I've been reading reviews and the F-10 seems strong but the reviews for the c-10 don't seem as good. Do you (or anyone:sneeky have any other suggestions for he center?
Thanks a bunch!

Oh, and you that feeling... The feeling you get when your speaker shopping, there's nothing like it:sn:


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I know what you mean about that feeling you get when you're shopping for speakers. It looks like it may be coming to an end for you tomorrow, OR you could bask in it for just a little longer. Klipsch has at least 3 centers that timbre match the f10's starting with the c10 and going up from there. If BB has a smokin deal on the c10 then try it out. If it doesn't cut it then take it back or sell it.


----------



## Habs (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Guys!
So I got the Klipsch F-10's delivered today, but then I saw the flyers for next weeks sale. And as I expected, I saw another deal that seemed very enticing:rolleyesno:
They had a pair polk monitor 60 for 400$. I did a comparison of the specs and the polks beat the f-10s in every spec. Now Im confused :huh:
Should I return the f-10s and get the monitors?

http://www.polkaudio.com/products/monitor60

Also, I am very happy that I found this place, I/ve learnt so much from this forums and its really helped me alot. You guys rock :T

Thanks guys!


----------



## Habs (Jan 5, 2013)

Habs said:


> Hi Guys!
> So I got the Klipsch F-10's delivered today, but then I saw the flyers for next weeks sale. And as I expected, I saw another deal that seemed very enticing:rolleyesno:
> They had a pair polk monitor 60 for 400$. I did a comparison of the specs and the polks beat the f-10s in every spec. Now Im confused :huh:
> Should I return the f-10s and get the monitors?
> ...


Also, I saw the Klipsch RF 82 for 800$; its double the price of the others. Do you guys think its a significant upgrade over the F-10s or polk monitor 60s? is it worth the extra 400$?
so it basically comes down to this: RF 82 Vs Monitor 60 Vs F-10?
Anyhelp would be appreciated!

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/klipsch-klipsch-reference-tower-speaker-rf800b-single-speaker-rf800b/10205919.aspx?path=3ab60e3eae0da241b6faeeed4d021990en02 RF-82
http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/polk-audio-polk-audio-tower-speaker-t600-single-speaker-t600/10166615.aspx?path=b0548affa300e236b4bb965879ca63e2en02 Monitor 60
http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/klipsch-klipsch-tower-speaker-f-10-single-speaker-f-10/10161974.aspx?path=604d387418bd97fd93a5dacbbf7389f5en02 F-10

Edit:
Is this the right part of the forums to ask this question? there were quite a few views but no responses, if anyone can redirect me to the right section, I will greatly appreciate it!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

It is the right place to ask - I unfortunately do not have any experience with any of those three speakers so really cannot give a good opinion.

Hopefully, someone with a bit more experience with them will chime in soon.


----------



## Habs (Jan 5, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> It is the right place to ask - I unfortunately do not have any experience with any of those three speakers so really cannot give a good opinion.
> 
> Hopefully, someone with a bit more experience with them will chime in soon.


Thanks, good to know. These are my first posts outside the home theatre receiver section and I got swift response there so I started to doubt myself. I guess I gotta be more patient!:innocent:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If you want, fire a PM at JBrax. I am pretty certain he owns the RF-82s and might be able to provide an owners perspective. I am not certain how often he frequents the speakers forum.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Habs said:


> Thanks, good to know. These are my first posts outside the home theatre receiver section and I got swift response there so I started to doubt myself. I guess I gotta be more patient!:innocent:


Hello Habs,
Sorry it took so long to respond. I do own Klipsch rf-82 ii's and couldn't be happier with them. They are not the exact same speaker you're looking at but I would think the differences would be minimal. I know there were crossover improvements among a few other things. The nice thing with Klipsch speakers are they are very efficient and don't require much power to drive to reference levels. I do tend to turn the volume up fairly loud when watching movies so this is nice when powering with only the AVR's amp. I did notice the price difference between the Polk's and Klipsch you linked to be pretty close as the price for the Polk's showed per speaker. My advice on speakers is always to give them a listen yourself when possible as it's very subjective and what I like you might not.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Ha! I think Jeff has some kind of macro setup that notifies him when I type his name! :whistling:

Thanks for responding Jeff!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

My pleasure and no I just love checking in and reading the new posts throughout the day.


----------



## Habs (Jan 5, 2013)

JBrax said:


> Hello Habs,
> Sorry it took so long to respond. I do own Klipsch rf-82 ii's and couldn't be happier with them. They are not the exact same speaker you're looking at but I would think the differences would be minimal. I know there were crossover improvements among a few other things. The nice thing with Klipsch speakers are they are very efficient and don't require much power to drive to reference levels. I do tend to turn the volume up fairly loud when watching movies so this is nice when powering with only the AVR's amp. I did notice the price difference between the Polk's and Klipsch you linked to be pretty close as the price for the Polk's showed per speaker. My advice on speakers is always to give them a listen yourself when possible as it's very subjective and what I like you might not.


Hey JBrax,
Really Appreciate your input! I do agree that its best to listen to them first, but I am not so sure how that works. Do they have all the speakers already set up at BB and futureshop?
Also I should have been clearer, I just linked the monitor 60's so you guys can look at the specs but the sale for those starts February 15th, as per the flyer. Do you think the RF-82s are worth the doubling in price from the monitors to RF?
Thanks!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Habs said:


> Hey JBrax,
> Really Appreciate your input! I do agree that its best to listen to them first, but I am not so sure how that works. Do they have all the speakers already set up at BB and futureshop?
> Also I should have been clearer, I just linked the monitor 60's so you guys can look at the specs but the sale for those starts February 15th, as per the flyer. Do you think the RF-82s are worth the doubling in price from the monitors to RF?
> Thanks!


That's really where it kind of gets tricky Habs. The ideal environment is obviously the room that they'll be used. Many times that's just not possible and I would say the next best option is to visit different locations selling speakers with your own music that you're familiar with. As far as what speakers to choose and what's worth paying twice as much I hate to dance around that but again it's subjective. My only experience with Polk speakers was lower end stuff and personally it just sounded muffled and flat. That's really not fair to label all Polk based on that and I'm sure they have great speakers I just haven't had much experience with them. I'm more into movies and have always found Klipsch to be clear, clean, and very dynamic sounding. Some would say they're to bright but I've always found myself reaching for the treble so they suit my listening preference.


----------



## Habs (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot JBrax, you really helped. On Friday I'll go listen to both these speakers and I'll hopefully have a better idea then. I'll let you guys know what I end up going with.
On a side note, my Onkyo 709 would be able to handle both speakers right? Still iffy on all that impedance/resistance stuff...:sneeky:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Habs said:


> Thanks a lot JBrax, you really helped. On Friday I'll go listen to both these speakers and I'll hopefully have a better idea then. I'll let you guys know what I end up going with.
> On a side note, my Onkyo 709 would be able to handle both speakers right? Still iffy on all that impedance/resistance stuff...:sneeky:


The 709 will have plenty of power to drive both speakers so no worries. You might also check Newegg.com for the Klipsch Icon WF-35 because they've been discounting them quite heavily and from all accounts they look and sound great.


----------



## stilly (Jan 2, 2013)

I have the RF82's and I had the Polk TSI 500. Similar to the Polks your looking at. Hands down the klipsch sound is much better. What I've found is there is no in between with klipsch - either you love them or hate them.

I recently acquired some Def Tech Mythos ST's and find the sound they produce to be very similar to the klipsch 82's.

The best speakers are the ones that sound best to "your" ears.


----------



## Habs (Jan 5, 2013)

stilly said:


> I have the RF82's and I had the Polk TSI 500. Similar to the Polks your looking at. Hands down the klipsch sound is much better. What I've found is there is no in between with klipsch - either you love them or hate them.
> 
> I recently acquired some Def Tech Mythos ST's and find the sound they produce to be very similar to the klipsch 82's.
> 
> The best speakers are the ones that sound best to "your" ears.


Thanks for the input Stilly. I've been reading a lot of reviews and RF-82 have been getting a lot of positive ones. But like you said I'm planning on go listen to both of them tomorrow!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Habs said:


> Thanks for the input Stilly. I've been reading a lot of reviews and RF-82 have been getting a lot of positive ones. But like you said I'm planning on go listen to both of them tomorrow!


We would love to hear your impressions if you are willing to post them - have fun tomorrow!


----------



## Habs (Jan 5, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> We would love to hear your impressions if you are willing to post them - have fun tomorrow!


Will do:sn:
But keep in mind that Im really new to this HT business, my first real purchases were the Onkyo 709 and SBS-02 that I boutght last month, before that I was rocking my sony HTIB :rolleyesno:. so I have never really heard any of those 'high end' speakers, So my opinion should definately be taken with a grain of salt. My old speakers (sonys) were all satellite speakers and were barely louder than my tv... so I am pretty sure that both the polk and Klipsch speakers will be an upgrade over those.
But I will enjoy updating you guys on my impressions and what I decided to go with.
Thanks for all your help ALM!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

On the contrary, I think your opinion will be very valuable to those that are just beginning their own speaker quest.


----------



## Habs (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Its been three weeks since my last post and I have finally bought some speakers!
Before I reveal which speakers I bought, I will comment on all the speakers I listened too along the way.

Well I started off by looking at Klipsch's F-10s. For someone that hadn't listened to any good speakers, these seemed great. But upon listening to some of the more expensive speakers I realized that these speakers seemed to lack both the low ends and high ends. It wasn't able to handle the low frequencies all that well; although I understand having a good subwoofer would have nulled this "negative", I don't have a good subwoofer and I don't plan on getting one anytime soon. So I decided to return these speakers and continue the hunt.
I then began going to stores to actually listen to these speakers, instead of reading specs and buying them (like I did with the F-10s). The first ones I listened to were the Polk Monitor 60. These speakers were really good, I'd say they beat the F-10's in just about every way except in clarity. I found the Klipsch to be clearer in sound compared to the monitor 60. But the monitor 60's had 3 drivers, and they used these drivers well because it was louder in comparison with the F-10s.

I then listened to Klipsch's RF-82 and, boy, these speakers were on another level. The sales rep played Journey 2: The Mysterious Island, and I felt like I was in the movie:gulp:; thats when I really realized a good sound system can make a world of a difference in enjoying the home theatre experience. So because of this epiphany, I raised my budget for the speakers from the 300-400$ range to the 800-1200$, to the angst of many:dontknow:. So I began looking at speakers that were in this range, namely: KEF Q500/700, PSB Image T5, JBL ES90 and Paradigm Monitor 7s.

I went to Center-Hifi (local home audio/video store), and they had the above mentioned speakers, so I was able to listen and compare them.
Out of the four speakers the one I liked the least were the ES90, These speakers were loud but I found they weren't as good as their specs. I wasn't satisfied with the highs and lows as much as the others.

The Next one is the PSB Image T5, These speakers were really impressive; what I liked most was that the speakers didn't lose clarity at high levels of volume.

I listened to both the KEF Q500 and 700 and I couldn't tell them apart, they were both great. The Bass was amazing, the highs were great and these speakers can get real loud. The only thing that I felt was off, was that these speaks seemed a little ....flat? Im not sure how to explain it but thats how they seemed to me, they were great speakers but they just seemed flat.

Finally I listened to the Monitor 7s made by a Canadian company: Paradigm. These speakers are smaller compared to the others, but were just as good or better than most of them. Amazing clarity, great at the high frequencies but was lacking a little in the lows. Weren't as loud compared the the bigger speakers, but it can get loud.

So for me it was between the KEF Q500 and Monitor 7s, Because of the "flatness" of the KEFs I was leaning towards the paradigms, but I wasn't convinced yet, so I looked at the prices. The KEFS would have come out to $1000 and the Monitor 7s come out to $1100 at Center Hi-fi.But I then visited another local Hometheatre store that carries only Paradigms and Velodynes and they had the monitor 7s for $650:gulp:, I didn't even think twice I got the paradigms along with the matching centre 1 for just under $1000. I got the speakers on Sunday, and so Far Im Loving them.
I enjoyed the speaker search so much, that I now realize how this can become a hobby. Also, people will probably disagree with my opinions on these speakers and Im ok with that because I am not as experienced in evaluating speakers like most of you.And I want to thank all the great people here for helping me and guiding me, this forum's the best!
And now I have been looking into Subwoofers:R Namely Velodynes, HSU and SVS, But thats for another thread:spend:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase of some high quality speakers. It really isn't about ones experience level of evaluating speakers. It's what sounds good to you because in the end it will be you listening to them. The important thing is you went out and experienced the different sound signatures of these speakers and made an informed decision.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I wish I had found this site before I bought my sub a velodyne max eq-15. It's nice but with all the help here I'm sure you can do better! The svs line up seems incredible. Enjoy the new speakers.


----------



## Habs (Jan 5, 2013)

B- one said:


> I wish I had found this site before I bought my sub a velodyne max eq-15. It's nice but with all the help here I'm sure you can do better! The svs line up seems incredible. Enjoy the new speakers.


Thanks for the heads up!
I mentioned velodyne because I can get those locally, whereas svs and hsu I need to order them. I just looked up the max eq-15 and the specs seem great. A little pricey at $750 though, I'm looking at the 500$ subs at svs. Why aren't you satisfied with the velodynes?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Habs said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> I mentioned velodyne because I can get those locally, whereas svs and hsu I need to order them. I just looked up the max eq-15 and the specs seem great. A little pricey at $750 though, I'm looking at the 500$ subs at svs. Why aren't you satisfied with the velodynes?


I like it just that there's always something better. I'm not positive but some id companies will give you a good return policy so you can try them out as well.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your new front 3. I have heard the Monitor 7's and they throw up a big soundstage, tall and wide, to be such small spx. I bet they sound great for movies and jazz. I hope you enjoy them. A great sub like the ones you mentioned will give you a fantastic and versatile sound system.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Congratulations, I think you selected excellent speakers.
Your description of your experience choosing them is well done too.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Habs,
Your thoughts and descriptions of each speaker is the kind of info that helps make this place so great. Congrats and :thankyou: for sharing your journey.


----------



## Habs (Jan 5, 2013)

fokakis1 said:


> Congratulations on your new front 3. I have heard the Monitor 7's and they throw up a big soundstage, tall and wide, to be such small spx. I bet they sound great for movies and jazz. I hope you enjoy them. A great sub like the ones you mentioned will give you a fantastic and versatile sound system.





chashint said:


> Congratulations, I think you selected excellent speakers.
> Your description of your experience choosing them is well done too.





hyghwayman said:


> Habs,
> Your thoughts and descriptions of each speaker is the kind of info that helps make this place so great. Congrats and :thankyou: for sharing your journey.


Thanks for the feedback guys! I really enjoyed this experience and I plan on doing the same when I search for subwoofers
Cheers!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Subwoofer is going to be more difficult to audition than speakers.
The one retail sub that I think is a great deal is the Klipsch RW12-D when it is on sale for $300 to the door from Newegg (Newegg is the only place that has these and the $300 is a closeout price). 
Otherwise I would look at the products from Hsu (VTF2-MK4 and higher), Outlaw (LFM1-Plus and higher), SVS (pretty much any of them), Rythmik (pretty much any of them too). SVS and Rythmik get pricey fast, but the entry model from both is quite good.
All of these are ported subs which is my preference, you get a relatively flat frequency response to the tuning frequency and then it rolls off hard, any eq required is due to the interaction of sub and the room.
Sealed subs can be great but they all require eq to get a flat response, sometimes the eq is built in but most of the time it is not. While there are many champions of the Audessey, I would not count on any AVR to be able to do anything other than effectively level match a sub.
Good luck in your search.

FWIW my sub is the Outlaw LFM1-EX.


----------



## Habs (Jan 5, 2013)

chashint said:


> Subwoofer is going to be more difficult to audition than speakers.
> The one retail sub that I think is a great deal is the Klipsch RW12-D when it is on sale for $300 to the door from Newegg (Newegg is the only place that has these and the $300 is a closeout price).
> Otherwise I would look at the products from Hsu (VTF2-MK4 and higher), Outlaw (LFM1-Plus and higher), SVS (pretty much any of them), Rythmik (pretty much any of them too). SVS and Rythmik get pricey fast, but the entry model from both is quite good.
> All of these are ported subs which is my preference, you get a relatively flat frequency response to the tuning frequency and then it rolls off hard, any eq required is due to the interaction of sub and the room.
> ...


Wow thanks a lot man, I will definitely look into those subs you mentioned. Being from Canada I'm not sure where I can get them though, I know svs has a Canadian dealer (sonic boom audio) but for the others ill probably have to pay high shipping costs:doh:.


----------

